# reversed 18-55mm lens!! =P



## D40Kid (Sep 28, 2010)

so i bought a ring for a reversed lens attachment for my 18-55mm lens an took a few pics an her is one of them...> not bad for my first macro shots...> an a noob to photography lol.........


















let me know what you think?? [:thumbup: or :thumbdown:]....>lol


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 5, 2010)

to be blunt: they do not interest me. by all means keep trying because macro is so fun, and i started off the same way, but i wouldn't want to use these as a bckground on my computer(thats how i judge my macros).


----------



## Foxie (Oct 6, 2010)

These have helped me a lot as I have never tried reversing a lens or seen photos taken with a reversed lens. It gives me a good idea of what degree of magnification to expect. The subject matter was not important. Many thanks!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 7, 2010)

if i were you i would try to get some old primes to use. they are sharp and have manual aperture which makes reversing much more practical


----------



## D40Kid (Oct 11, 2010)

yea wasnt really in it for the "wow" affect on people just thought the reverse lens was kinda cool....> but using the reverse lens technique is kinda annoying to do lol wondering if i use my 35mm f1.8 lens will it be better??


----------

